# Stoke Damerel High school for girls, Plymouth



## Dark Descent (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok this was going to be a report of the stoke damerel high school for girls, however we only managed to explore the nursery area of the school before we were escorted off the premises by the police. To be fair the police officer that attended the scene, was both polite and helpful, and after doing a quick background check let us go scott free.
Apparently the place was shut down due to the fact the playground was on the roof and someone either jumped or fell off.

The nursery consisted of 4 rooms and a corridor, plenty of broken glass in there and fire damage in the main room.



Untitled




DSCF1687




DSCF1682




DSCF1664




DSCF1647




DSCF1645




DSCF1642

Nature is slowly but surely taking this place back and it wont be long until the place is boarded up again.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 8, 2012)

Playground on the roof!!! How did that ever get approved as a good idea?


----------



## muppet (Jul 8, 2012)

woudnt all the stuff roll off


----------



## crazyjon (Jul 8, 2012)

Says it all that you got escorted off the place, that place has been top priority of the police and local eyeballers since the people who lease the roof space for all the masts up there told the owners to sort out the securness of the building 2 years ago. Well done for trying though


----------



## Dark Descent (Jul 8, 2012)

was my 3rd time there, i think it was the neighbours that called them though


----------



## KaiBlue (Aug 17, 2022)

went to school there in 1972. Playground on the roof, Loos there too. Cafeteria in the basement... Yeah, middle of winter, good times.


----------

